# 56 Chevy



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, my 8 year old found out about that contest on the Revell website and has been bugging mom and I about jobs that she can do around the house to earn money. She finally earned enough to go out and buy her next model - she decided to do the Monogram 56 Chevy Bel Air. 










She has yet to decide what color to do the car, but she has started painting parts of it black. She wanted me to post on here so that others could see what she is doing. I honestly think she gets just as big of a kick out of having her picture on here as she does actually building the models themselves. ;-) She had just finished playing "dress up" with her older sister, but once she realized that I was home she immediately came down asking "Can we paint some of my model now?".


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

What a great picture this is man, I mean How long have all of use, OVER THE HILL GANG OUT HERE, been carrying on this hobby now, 
(TO LONG, NO DOUBT), and where did we get the passion to start with even, That's right "When we where young man", And if there is anything we can do out here (OR I CAN DO) to Encourage her to keep building, Let use know, I'm sure we All would love to help in anyway we can to bring more young people back in to this hobby and away from what the world has to offer right now,....All of use would do so in a hart beat I'M Sure....As far as a Color for this Chevy build goes dude, What color could Only a girl get away with, and none of use could use on a kit with out a hole lot of ribbing for, ???? think about it,... I'm sure you will come up with the answer to that one..Its a no brainier man...........But I'm sure anything she uses will be just fine with us........


Ian


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Looks like she is doing good. When my daughter was 9 and 10, she won at our local model show, and also best of show (jr division)at our Fair the same year. And she did it all, I just helped by coaching her.
Russell


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hi all. Gennie wanted to give everyone an update on her model. She has finished painting the body in Testors brand pearlcoat gloss. She has also finished painting the parts so she can begin building tomorrow. Here are the pics that she wanted to show you all.




























Thank you for your comments. She asks me each day when she gets home from school if anyone has written anything else. She gets so excited, and we both appreciate everyone's support. Thank you.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, I've gotta ask - were you thinking of a shade of pink? I know I couldn't get away with that (except for on an old Cadillac, maybe).


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know,... I kind of know how she feels on that one Scott, That is wonting to know how someone might feel about one of my builds like that, I think most of use feel like that sometimes anyway, wish there was more I could do to let you guys know how much we enjoy encouraging anyone out here to post how ever they feel about building there kits, I know speaking for my self, Sometimes I don’t get the right response in some of my comments here and there, Sometimes they snap back with some witty comments and I might take it the wrong way or they might be saying it in the wrong way as well, But for the most part 
(I TAKE IT WITH A GRAN OF SALT), and I can tell you for my part anyway "I SAY WAY I FEEL", and if no one likes that, when I know I'm saying it in the BEST INTENTIONS POSSABLE and with much thought in doing so, then to bad for them, So be confident in your build and know that Most all of use out here enjoy watching other peoples builds, VERY MUCH, weather they are Youngsters like her, Or Older like most of us, 
(MAYBE NOT THAT OLD... lol) ANYWAY A BUILD IS A BUILD I SAY...So just let her know we enjoy seeing any progress she has made on this Or any other build from all of us, and also tell her she can comment on anyone of the other builds out here with complete confidence that anything she says about that build will be listen to and replayed back with respect....

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THAT WAS THE COLOR SCOTT,.......you are a confident man no doubt,.....I know most of use could use any color we like out here as well, EVEN HOT PINK....lol, was just thinking, how fitting that would be for one of the ONLY FEMAL builds I have seen out here in the short time I have been out here, BUT IM A NEWBE OUT HERE as well, so what do I know...lol

....."Wasn't there a, PINK CHEVY IN GREESE, THE MOVIE now that think of it"....?

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The Pink Ladies club had a pink car - I think it was a Studebaker. I did find this pic from the movie


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Genevieve has an update for everyone. She has started putting together the engine and wanted everyone to know...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats a Great shade of Gold or COPPER even for those carburetors, Looks like you have been teaching her how to build an engine Scott, Because shes doing a GREAT JOB......Now, does she have to use Your Model Desk of does she have her own to work with,.....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GEN

Ian


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Genevieve you've got the instructions open. Thats super smart. 

Your daughter has the colors down. Silver for the aluminum trans, orange for the cast iron block, copper/gold for the metal carbs. 

Have you taken her to car shows? Because she obviously knows her way around cars.

Looking forward to more updates.

One of the things I noticed is how Genevieve is holding her hands while painting the steering wheel. See how she has one hand resting on and balancing the other? Next time you go to a car show where they have a person hand painting pinstripes on cars freehand thats exactly how I've seen them do it. Could Genevieve be the next generation of Big Daddy Ed Roth?

Dave


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, all the kids use my model desk - that's why it is so messy and there are always so many different models in the background. ;-)

Gen has never been to a car show, but her older sister has (as well as the boys). She has no interest in real cars - she just likes modeling. Gen has seen other people's models though, so she has gotten an idea about what the stuff under the hood might look like. She then makes her own choices about what things should look like. She will follow the painting instructions for the most part, but will also make changes when she thinks it suits what she is doing. I noticed that when she was building her last model (a Corvette) - I really didn't think the car would look good when she was telling me what colors she wanted everything to be, but I have to admit that her choices looked pretty interesting when it was all done. 

Thanks for the comments, all - she gets such a kick out of reading what people have written, and (of course) I get a kick out of her smile.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Gen thats awesome keep up the great work 

Scott not trying to get overly sappy here but cherish every moment you spend with your kids before you know it it will be over but that bond your building will last a lifetime,here we all built kits and went to car shows,camping etc just spent time together and the result is I've never had a bit of trouble from any of them,now that they have moved out on their own we still have great relationships my 21 year old daughter still comes arround to shoot archery and firearms with me and I see my son passing these values on to his daughter (btw she just finished a snap 57 chevy)middle son is engaged and out of state but we hear from them every couple days


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the nice comment, and don't worry - it's not sappy where my kids are concerned. My 22 year old is engaged as well, but instead of spending all his time going places with her, he brings her over to our house to watch movies, shoot both handguns and pistols, and play games. We often include all the kids (all six of them that are still around, anyway). Our time with our kids is too short, so we have always made time to be with them.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oops - I meant handguns are rifles. ;-)


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I hate to sound So corny here my self my friends, But I cant help it as well, This is SO MUCH BEETER THEN FIGHTING About facts and trivial stuff, in indeed, This is what these kind of sites where meant for with out a doubt, anyone can see that from post like this...You cant ask for more then thia,....Wish I would have kept a few of my Exes around to do some breeding with stories like this,.Would have had my own stories to bring to the table if so,....What am I saying,..."Wake up Ian"..They where all bad seeds,...Nothing good would have grown from that, Not as good as these kind of posts.......lol....
Keep up the good work my friends, The world is listing to these golden stories such as these......

Ian


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Actually, she and I just finished taking pictures of her car so far. She has finished the engine and the interior, so she wanted me to be sure to post these new pics. She was happy that today was time for gluing and not more painting (she finds the painting rather tedious).


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Gen very nice work the interior and engine look great


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay I think i could use some lessons from you Gen on how to paint here, Great Enterer Paint job on those seat and dashboard, That car is going to come out, SO NICE....

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Gennie has an update that she wanted to share. She has finished the suspension and the wheels - she's just about ready to put the body on. Here's the progress she made today:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

IT MAY LOOK LIKE, I am one of the very few posting anything about this build here Gen, But its only an allusions that you are seeing, I JUST GET HERE FIRST you know, That's is I'm always checking to see more progress here quicker, and everything time I see any progress I post something, I'm One of the first to add my Two cents to the thread and most really I'm Kind of a paint that way Just ask anyone, And once again HERE I Go with more comments First,....No mater how much work I am doing over on one of my builds, It just seem Gen here is Over taking my build pace once again, I think she is working even harder then Most of use here really on this build of hers, And at the same time taking her time and doing a GREAT JOB with it, and that is a great build indeed Gen, You know there is one sad point to all this building here that she is doing, And that is Soon the build will be over and all the fun will have gone away, She is not the only one getting enjoyment out of this build you know, We are all enjoy the work she is doing Almost as much as she is..."KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GEN", you doing a great job and the progress is really showing here big time, Think about how cool this Chevy will look when it is complete as well, Then You can enjoy the work you have done here for years to come at that point, Trust me on that.

Ian


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

scottnkat said:


> She was happy that today was time for gluing and not more painting (she finds the painting rather tedious).


Looks like she can barely contain herself in this picture, proud of that awesome two-tone interior no doubt. And I am with her, my least favorite part of building is painting, especially spraying the body!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Make her do a '56 nomad next!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

philo, Gennie says that your car looks very nice and she wanted to know if your car had carpeting (she loves flocking for carpeting). She followed that question up with, "Hey, his seats are like mine! Maybe I should do that kind of car next".


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Gen got the body on. She had decided that she wanted the strips on the side to be the same color as the body, but she did want the window frames and emblems to be painted, so here's her car... almost done:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No flocking but the interior is similar.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

*Finished!!*

Well, Gen has finished her car. She put her decals on today. I wish I had a better camera - the pearl is showing through the decals and kinda makes them look pretty cool. So without further adieu, here is her finished product:



















And finally, the proud builder-chick:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, I have been hustled here for sure, "SHES A PRO". Great job gem, I mean that, Really great work, Never seen anyone do any better then this out here, "EVER"....Looks great as well in its proportions and build combination as well, perfect color combination, as well as excellent and VERY CLEAN work detail, NO DEFECTS VISIBLE, I mean it when I say that as well, AS GOOD, if not better then most of the work I have seen done out here Including my self since I have been here, And that's saying it all......She's better then me, With out a doubt.

Ian


----------



## arvada_modeler (Feb 2, 2010)

Bravo!!!! I really enjoyed reading this thread. It warms my heart. You must be very proud.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Great job Gen very nice and clean,be looking forward to your next one


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, all. Gen just came over and read your posts with me and she is smiling ear to ear. Now she is heading off to bed, but thanks to each of you as well. She has enjoyed building this and she has enjoyed the comments in this thread. You guys rock.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW Gen! That Chevy is great and the interior, my goodness, you did an AWESOME job on that! Very nice job there, girl! 

Mo


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey great job. Just so you know I had alot of fun watching the progress of the build. The 56 Chevy turned out real fine.

I hope she chooses to build another and post the progress when she is ready.

When I was 10 I built my first model. It was a 1958 Impala. Thru the years I must have painted that car 5 times. Eventually we moved the guys packing the boxes lost all my models and I have since rebuilt a duplicate except for the excessive coats of paint. 

In any event put that baby under a lid to keep it dust free forever.

Dave


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Back at the beginning of this post, I mentioned that Genevieve started this model so that she could enter the Revell National Model Car Contest. Well, a friend of ours came over and took pictures with a better camera. Here are the pictures that Gen has decided to submit. Wish her luck.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, philo, arvada, dakota, Mo, and Dave - thank you all for your comments and support. She's already planning a new build and I take her shopping tomorrow. Will keep you all posted. Thanks again.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool! It is rare that today's kids would take an interest in scale modeling!


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful clean build. Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Gen, you've done an excellent job on your '56 Chev!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very clean build and the window frames look really sharp. I love the colours you've used too. The interior really compliments the body paint and flames.
Well done!!
I hope you post build pics of your next one....

Chris.


----------

